# Cherry Blossoms Crochet Stitch (C)



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

*Cherry Blossoms Crochet Stitch
from knit-together .com*

http://knit-together.com/pattern/crochet-stitch-patterns/textured-patterns/crochet-stitch-pattern-cherry-blossoms


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Rally like this, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

CHinNWOH said:


> Rally like this, thanks for sharing.


It is one of the more unique stitches I've ever seen...
__________


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

It does not look like a difficult stitch to do once you get going. Really pretty and would make an eye catching article. thanks KroSha. I wonder what it would look like done in stripes


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Margaretishbel said:


> It does not look like a difficult stitch to do once you get going. Really pretty and would make an eye catching article. thanks KroSha. I wonder what it would look like done in stripes


I'm not sure I would care for it in small stripes - - such as a row or two of color. But many blocks of stripes (SEVERAL) rows sounds interesting !!!
__________


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

Yes in blocks would be better.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you. Very pretty. Would look great in a shrug I think.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Margaretishbel said:


> Yes in blocks would be better.


If you make it, I hope you'll post a picture... :sm24:
__________


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you for posting this link. It looks like a simple stitch pattern and the result is gorgeous.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Is beautiful! I love the color, thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

KroSha you post so many beautiful things it would have me working for two life times but I dream on.


----------



## nenotn (May 3, 2017)

Yummy stitch..thanks


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you very much for sharing, love the stitch and saved it to my Pinterest Board.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

That's really pretty.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Margaretishbel said:


> KroSha you post so many beautiful things it would have me working for two life times but I dream on.


Hahaha...I have the same problem !!!
__________


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Pretty. Would make a nice scarf or shawl.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Very pretty. TFS


----------

